# Where to buy military issue Casio G Shock (Mil Shock)



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 31, 2006)

I am looking for this watch right here :

http://www.specwargear.com/images/Update%20Sept/watch-Mil-shock-1.jpg

Does anyone know where I can find a new one? If anyone has a unused one for sale please post here as well. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 31, 2006)

I think those were special to County Comm before...haven't checked to see if they have them lately. I have one...it's nice.

JM-99


----------



## pantshacker (Oct 31, 2006)

I also have one from CountyComm and I agree, it's nice.

Unfortunately, it looks like they don't have them right now . Try emailing them? They also have a "band adapter" for regular g-shocks that allow you to use the one-piece nylon bands. No idea what the adapters are like.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 1, 2006)

Adirondack, I also considered getting the nifty Casio MilShock from CountyComm -- before I decided it probably wasn't worth the big price premium over the standard Casio 5600 model. 

While the MilShock version's nylon band is neat, going the Band-Adapter-plus-replacement-Zulu-Band route makes this already pretty thick watch even thicker -- and bulkier/more prone to catching on stuff.

I think the MilShock sold for somewhere around $90-$100. However, you can buy the standard Casio 5600 for about $35 at online discounters like WatchZone. 

This design is time-tested (almost 20 yrs. old) and bullet-proof rugged.

If you carefully watch the various cop/reality TV shows and hi-speed SpecWar (SEALs, Rangers, etc.) operator stuff on the Military Channel, you'll invariably spot a Casio 5600 -- the basic model with the black plastic band -- on many wrists. 

Why? It works. It's reliable. It's neat. And it's cheap. 

I've also discovered that this watch definitely Makes A Statement. Assuming you have any genuine (vs. Wannabe) "presence," it tends to mark you as a no-bull, violence-prone eeevil warrior type (Eeeuuuwww!!)... especially when you mingle with culturally-sensitive (*cough*) chardonnay-sipping Sheeple at their rallies to turn the whole world into one big wussified Weapons-Free Zone. (On the other hand, that can be great political sport.) On occasion, I've particularly enjoyed the reactions I get when I wear my Casio 5600 on one wrist... and my Omega Seamaster (with custom gold band) on the other.
YMMV.


----------



## X Racer (Nov 1, 2006)

Omega Seamaster is a sweet watch, nice...


----------



## frisco (Nov 2, 2006)

X Racer said:


> Omega Seamaster is a sweet watch, nice...



Me have 3 Seamasters:

-Stainless/Blue Automatic face- Bond 007

-Stainless/White face chrono

-Ti Blue face chrono

frisco


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks alot for the reply Tonkinwarrior. I think I might pick one of those up considering they are very similar to the Mil issue G shock and cost only around 1/3 of the price.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 2, 2006)

You're welcome, Adirondack!

You'll really like the Casio 5600. It's super feature-rich and it'll last you many years. I researched 'em and found uniformly high recommendations from owner/users. Toughest bang-for-the-buck watch out there.

WatchZone was by far the lowest-cost seller ($34.65) I could find, with some sellers charging twice this. Their shipping's become a tad pricey (around 10 bucks) but it's still a good deal. Also, the 5600 is listed under "G-Shock" (not Casio) on their website.

Smart buy. Enjoy.


----------



## setherd (Nov 3, 2006)

I had one with the band adapters and didn't like it. it sat up too high .
I saw somone on the MWR forum take a 18 or 20mm nylon band and then just trim the portion under the watch lugs to 15mm and it fit and looked great. I have been thinking of doing that.


----------

